
A Brief Introduction to Infinity - CarolineW
http://wordplay.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/05/30/frenkel-cantor/?_r=0
======
dvcc
Although interesting, it read more like scattered excerpts from my undergrad
set theory textbook except without symbols.

I think its evident by the NYTimes comments, this probably won't be the
easiest article to understand for someone with little background on the topic.
The great thing about the books on the subject are they essentially start from
nothing.

